# Change Of Ownership



## vern38

Ok, Ok, I'm sure it's killing everyone to know whats going on soooo heres the scoop. PDX_DOUG is the forums New Owner. Due to the continued medical issues and not really having the time to properly maintain the forum like I use to Doug and I have made an agreement and he is now the official owner. I will still be around and should have more time in the near future to do some posting. I personally wish Doug continued success and am sure it is in good hands.

For me I am looking at an early retirement







(more on this later) and spending more time in the Caribbean. Yo Pete I'll send you my retirement address so you can visit.









Vern


----------



## Humpty

Thanks for everything Vern. Don't be a stranger

Doug - You have very large shoes to fill.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Vern, thanks for getting this thing off the ground, good luck Doug.


----------



## 2500Ram

Vern thanks for the update and creating this environment we all like to call home.

Doug, as was stated before you have some large shoes to fill but I know your up to the challenge









I'll be good for awhile during the transition but this it's on









Thanks again Vern and thanks for stepping up to the plate Doug.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for everything, vern! You have given us all a most wonderful gift - this Forum. How else would all these incredible people have met. Can you imagine the individual time, alone (not to mention the potential safety concerns), that you have saved each and everyone of us by providing this central location for information about our beloved Outbacks. Blessings to you and Kathy! Its now OUR turn to take care of your baby!!!!

As for you, HRM Captain Professor PDX_Doug Prez *SIR*! Congratulations, my friend! YOU now have very large shoes to walk in. However - I, for one, look forward to walking that path with you and exploring the new and exciting routes that we all can explore - together! This _IS NOT _ just a site, it _IS _ a family....and together we'll grow, and learn, and flourish and support each other as best we can!

*Congrats to vern! To Doug! And to all Outbackers! ... as we all  venture into the future, individually and collectively!*

<on edit> *Oh yeah! ...and Seeker says "Woof"*


----------



## mswalt

Thanks for the update.

Vern, the DW and I wish you the best and hope to see you at some of the Texas rallies in the near future.

Doug, the ball's in your court now. I know you will continue to be diligent in taking care of the forum.

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## HTQM

Thankyou for an excellent site Vern. Best o-luck Doug.

Dave


----------



## 4ME

Congradulations to you both!
I hope the health issues heal themselves soon.

Ed


----------



## sleecjr

Vern,

Thanks for all you have done. Good luck with the retirement..

Doug,

Thanks for stepping up to the plate. This place means a lot to us all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the years of service Vern...you've really created something to be proud of.

Doug...Good luck with the new role, I'm 100% sure you are up to it.


----------



## jlbabb28

Congrats ao all involved! I am very excited for the both of you to be getting what you want.

Jeff


----------



## N7OQ

Vern I'll bet you never though in the beginning of Outbackers.com it would have gotten this big and this good. Thanks for everything you have done to get it to were we are today and thanks for all your help. I pray that good Health comes back quickly to your family and you have a great early retirement.

Doug congratulations, I know we have not seen eye to eye on some issues but you have made me think about things and you are very patient so you are very suited for this position. Anyway good luck, and wish both you and Vern a great new year.

Bill


----------



## California Jim

Best wishes to you and Kathy, Vern. We're all indebted to you (and now more so Doug!) for creating this great community. Somehow "thanks" just doesn't seem to cut it.

Doug is a great guy and someone I restpect as an excellent choice to take over at the wheel. We've all forgiven him now for that "3 hour tour" oh so long ago. Sail on Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

California Jim said:


> Best wishes to you and Kathy, Vern. We're all indebted to you (and now more so Doug!) for creating this great community. Somehow "thanks" just doesn't seem to cut it.
> 
> Doug is a great guy and someone I restpect as an excellent choice to take over at the wheel. We've all forgiven him now for that "3 hour tour" oh so long ago. Sail on Doug


Is that an airplane/treadmill jab?


----------



## Gilligan

Thanks for all you have done Vern, and best wishes. You know, once I got off of that island, things got pretty slow for me, but Outbackers.com has really brought me back to life...literally.
But I don't know about the Skipper taking over. Man, he is going to start hitting me with his hat all the time for screwing up, and maybe boot me right off of here.









Gilligan


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOW!!!









Didn't see this coming........

Vern, thanks for all of this, your time, and your passion to get this off the ground.

Doug, Congrats! What a way to start off the new year!! You've been a huge help to me and others. Hats off to you my friend. May you continue to be a light to follow for others for a long, long time to come. Thanks for stepping up.....one day we'll all have a post count like yours.

CHEERS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Come on PDX_Doug...we're all waiting for some words of wisdom from our new leader.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Lady Di

Congratulatins Doug, and thank you for being willing to take over the daily running of this website.

Vern and Kathy, best wishes to the two of you. Praying that the health issues will be resolved in your favor. And, wow, the Carribean. Now that's living.
Thank you Vern for starting this forum.


----------



## kjuhnke

Vern,

Thanks for getting Outbacker's up and running... I certainly wouldn't have made the jump to becoming a new Outback owner without this site.









Doug,

Here's to future success in your new role as master of the domain.









Back here we always throw a party whenever someone "retires" or gets "promoted". So when and where is the party to celebrate this momentous occasion?


----------



## Reverie

"The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear
Ive seen that road before
It always leads me here
Lead me to you door"

Vern,

Thank you so much for making us a part of your family. Now that you have sowed the seeds and helped Outbackers come alive, Doug will be the wise farmer. Like you, he will know when to water and add fertilizer, when and where to prune and mostly when to let it grow. You have started something wonderful that has touched my life and my family in ways you will never imagine.

When you started did you ever think you could turn a noun (Outback) into a verb (Outbacker) or an adjective (Outback-like)?

You have schooled the unschooled in the ways of the Outback:

Be kind to others.
Share your knowledge.
Ask your questions.
Keep a sense of humor.
Be gentle.

May God bless you and keep you on your journey. May you find peace along the way.

Nick "Reverie" Robinson


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thanks for the fantastic beginning to a wonderful forum and a way to meet new and good friends.

The 'Outbackers.com Founder" looks perfect under your name









Take care of your health and come around once in a while.

John


----------



## 3LEES

Vern,

I want to personally thank you for your vision that created this forum. I have been part of other forums, and have visited the "DARK SIDE". This is far and away the best of the bunch.

My family and I wish you and Kathy much happiness and health for your future.

And post more often and let us know how y'all are doin'!

Dan, Sherry and Lee

Doug (aka Gilligan







)

Congratulations on aquiring ownership of Outbackers.com! Vern could not have made a better choice to pass the torch.

The best of luck to you and let us know what you need from us.

Dan


----------



## Fire44

Vern,

Best wishes for you future and Thanks for starting all of this!!!!

Doug,

I hope that you can fill Vern's shoes.....

I wish you the best luck in running this forum and of course let us know what you need to keep it going...(and I am not going to get a Titan)!!!!

To both of you.....









































































Thanks!!!!

Gary


----------



## summergames84

Vern, Thanks so much for creating this innovative and rare place on the internet. I hope you and Kathy can return to perfect health and join us at the Texas rallies in the future. Keep in touch.









Doug: Welcome to Outbackers ownership. You've got big shoes to fill, but you've done a great job. Does this mean your moving to Del Rio?


----------



## RizFam

Vern,

When I joined Outbackers.com you were the first to welcome me aboard. I had no idea then the impact your forum would have on my family's life. I could never expressed in writing my gratitude towards you for starting this wonderful place we all call our cyber home. Thank You! I will continue to pray for you and Kathy. May you find happiness and peace in your future.









Doug,

What an honor this is for you; I can appreciate your love for the forum. Thank You for taking the reigns and keeping us going and growing.

Best of Luck to you!

Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

Vern,

From little ideas grow wonderful things. Heck, I won't bother trying to put the appreciation into words cause that just doesn't cut it. Hope your health improves enough to come up with even more wonderful little ideas!

Doug,

Certainly a likely candidate for the new ownership. I'm waiting to see what you have in store for us and I have an idea that you know what to do with the "power" of all the members.


----------



## MaeJae

For Two Men~
Vern and Doug

It is time for us to stand and cheer for the doer, the achiever, the one who recognizes the challenge and does something about it.
_- Vince Lombardi_

It must be considered that there is nothing more difficult to carry out nor more doubtful of success nor more dangerous to handle than to initiate a new order of things. 
_-Machiavelli 1446-1507_

I talk and talk and talk, and I haven't taught people in 50 years what my father taught by example in one week.
_ - Mario Cuomo_

Try not to be a man of success, but rather to be a man of value.
_ - Albert Einstein_

Footprints on the sands of time are not made by sitting down.
_ - unknown_

And my personal favorite ...

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. 
Catch the trade winds in your sails. . . Explore. Dream. Discover.
_-Mark Twain_

Good luck to both of you!!!
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57

Vern,

Well just got off the phone with Judi. I had been off the site for the past few days, sucking up vacation and leaving the internet alone as much as possible. I leave for a couple of days and WHAM! Wow! Surprise of surprises.

Vern, without trying to sound like a parrot of everything that has been said, I want to give you a hearty thank you and well done, sir. Well done.

Many of us hope that someday in some sort of way we can make a positive imact for/on others. You have gone far above that I believe I can say that with a good deal of certainty.

When we got our first HTT I spent my time on RVNet gleaning info and weeding through junk trying to get the straight skinny. two units later, we had an Outback and while doing some searching on the internet I ran across Outbackers.com and never looked back.

You have been the Matriarch of a nationwide family. The Godfather as it were. You provided a home for a lot of proud owners. and you formed a huge extended family. What person can say that they brought thousands, yes THOUSANDS, of people together in the brotherhood of shared experiences, travels, dangers and happiness.

Congratulations to you Vern and to your wife Kathy. For the hard work, the dedication, to bringing a family together. The Gregg family salutes you. Fair Winds and Following Seas! May the wind be always at your back!

See you out there Vern,

My sincerest gratitude

Eric


----------



## Crawfish

Vern,
What can I say. I am speechless. I am so glad you decided to create this home for Outbackers. It has been a blessing and a lifesaver for new Outbacker owners. But more than that, it is a place where you are treated like family. I have had the pleasure of meeting several Outbacker.com members and I could not have been so lucky without this forum. All the Outbackers I have met are the greatest people, they would give the shirt off their back to you if you needed it. This is what you have created. Thanks is not enough. I wish we could do more to show how we feel. I hope you and Kathy's health improves everyday and I wish yall the best in everything this new year.

Doug,
Like everyone else has said, you have some very big shoes to fill. I have never met you, but from your post I have read, I think you can fill those shoes. Good luck with the new position and if there is anything we can do to help, you know where we are. Like the old saying goes "Don't fix it if it isn't broke".









Leon


----------



## skippershe

Dear Vern,

I can't say much more that hasn't been already said, I just want to thank you for this site and all of the friends I have met here that I never would have gotten to know had it not been for Outbackers.com
What a special place you have created for us all. May we all continue to make long lasting friendships and learn from one another








I wish you and Kathy all the good things that life has to offer...

Dear Doug,
I can't wait to see what you do with the place. From what I've seen already, we're in for a long and wonderful ride with you at the helm. Cheers to our new fearless leader!

Here's to a wonderful 2007, full of new ideas, fun rallies and camaraderie









Dawn


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Thank You Vern for this wonderful family







Our thoughts are with you and Kathy. Enjoy your retirment









Scott


----------



## daves700

although I am a new member, I would like to thank you for making this all possible. Camping with a new camper is tough, even more tough when all you have had is a pop-up. I can say for sure that the first person to help me when my Outback was 4 days old was a member (Thanks again Don). Words can't express how thankful I am for your hard work.

THANK YOU!









David and family


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Vern,

Sorry to sound repetitive, but Thank you for the first few years. You have built a wonderful community, and I am sure that Doug will carry on what you started.

I look forward to seeing more of you on the forum, and wish you and Kathy nothing but the best in the retirement that you mentioned.

Tim


----------



## pjb2cool

Thanks to Vern, for this truly one of a kind forum. Besides my e-mail, this is the only other site I can say I visit more than once a day. I learn so much from the Outback "extended" family, and sometimes I even have stuff I can share to possibly help others. Congrats Doug, and may the force be with you


----------



## aplvlykat

Like many others that post on this site, I was invited to join almost 3 years ago. During this time I have seen Outbackers grow and become the great site it is today. This growth is due to a lot of work and dedication to the site on your's and the other moderators parts. Vern, Outbackers.com isn't just another web site it is a legacy that will always be your's. 
Enjoy your retirement and all the best wishes for you and your family. After all this time I still enjoy starting or ending the day reading Outbackers, Thanks. Kirk


----------



## luv2rv

Thanks Vern.

Best of luck to you and Kathy for the future.

Wayne


----------



## campmg

*I know PDX made a "holiday" contribution to the site but just exactly how much did he give? *









I take a couple of days away from the Outbackers and find this news. Vern, thanks for everything you did to create this forum and make it the great place it has become. Best luck to you and Kathy.

There's many on here that would make great stewards of the site. PDX_Doug stands among the top of that list. He's always there to welcome newbies, tenders excellent advice and brings sound reasoning when things start getting squirrely.


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> *I know PDX made a "holiday" contribution to the site but just exactly how much did he give? *


I think, perhaps, it was PDX_Shannon who made the real 'contribution' ..... of Doug! 
Should be a good way to keep him out of her hair for awhile ....









He always has said she's one smart woman !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> *I know PDX made a "holiday" contribution to the site but just exactly how much did he give? *


I think, perhaps, it was PDX_Shannon who made the real 'contribution' ..... of Doug! 
Should be a good way to keep him out of her hair for awhile ....









He always has said she's one smart woman !!!








[/quote]

Never even though of that. Think of all the time she will have on her hands now.


----------



## outbackinMT

Since it's all been said already, I'll keep it short and simple.

Thanks Vern--you ROCK!







Best of luck to you.

Good luck Doug--we are all behind you.









Brenda


----------



## Sluggo54

Vern, best of luck in your retirement - no one ever regretted doing it too soon; I certainly haven't. More important are the health issues; God bless and care for you and Kathy. We wish you the absolute best.








Doug - you are definitely the right man for the job. I am totally confident that Outbackers.com is in the best possible hands.

It's not every day an institution changes hands. I do think of this site as an institution, despite its young age. There is no site, on any subject, anywhere, that I know of that comes close to this one for solid information, helpful people, and clean brotherhood. To the creator of this entity, "cheers", Vern. To the successor, Doug, we're with you!

Thank you both.

Sluggo n Nancy


----------



## campmg

Side note here. Last week when I was showing my daughter the thread I started about names for our new puppy, she said "isn't this supposed to be about camping"?

That sums up why this is such a great site. I've said before that you can ask or talk about almost anything and get sound advice and support from this group.


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations to both families. Vern and Kathy, thanks so much for all you sacrificed and put into Outbackers.com. I hope you both have a great New Year and the health gets back on track. All the best.

Doug, congratulations! It couldn't have happened to a better man . . . . . . . well . . . . . . I guess it could have, but we're stuck . . . . . er . . . . blessed with you. By the way, did anyone tell you that the new owner has to make an appearance at each rally in 2007? It's true.









All the best Doug. I know you'll maintain the site in the spirit that it's been running since the beginning. If you need any help with ANYTHING, and I mean ANYTHING, you just let me know - I live pretty close to tdvffjohn and I can run up there and get him to help you.









Scott


----------



## W4DRR

Moosegut said:


> By the way, did anyone tell you that the new owner has to make an appearance at each rally in 2007? It's true.


I heard that same rumor also.









Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper

W4DRR said:


> By the way, did anyone tell you that the new owner has to make an appearance at each rally in 2007? It's true.


I heard that same rumor also.









Bob
[/quote]

I can't seem to shake the guy...he's at every rally I attend.


----------



## ED_RN

Thanks Vern for creating this forum and thanks Doug for accepting the responsiblity of keeping it going. As a new owner and first time TT owner this site has been more valuable than any tool I could pack or any manual I can read.


----------



## RizFam

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the way, did anyone tell you that the new owner has to make an appearance at each rally in 2007? It's true.


I heard that same rumor also.









Bob
[/quote]

I can't seem to shake the guy...he's at every rally I attend.








[/quote]








Ha Ha







Doug are you hearing this?

Tami


----------



## outbackinMT

Doug was in the chat room the other night when we told him he had to attend every rally. He mentioned something about the trips being tax deductible and needing more vacation time. . .









Brenda


----------



## RizFam

outbackinMT said:


> Doug was in the chat room the other night when we told him he had to attend every rally. He mentioned something about the trips being tax deductible and needing more vacation time. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda


----------



## willie226

Boy I missed a lot since I was on last on. After reading all these threads I think everbody 
summed it up. Thanks Vern for all you have done















Doug Congatulations
















Thanks Again Doug and Vern

Willie 
PS Congratulations on retirement Vern















I wish you the best of luck and I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers

"KEEP ON OUTBACKIN"


----------



## Gemsters

We have gotten so much from this forum...we would like to mail a donation to help keep it going.....what is the address? thanks to all who are involved,
Brent & Teri


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brent & Teri,

Thank you for the offer to support the Outbackers forum. We are currently set up to accept payments through a secure PayPal portal. Outbackers.com donations may be made here.

Again, thank you for your kind offer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hokie

Wow, the holidays really set me back on all of my missed posts. I am reading this for the first time thanks to Darlene letting me know last night in the Chat Room.

Anyway, thanks for everything Vern and good luck in the future to both you and Doug.

P.S.: Looking forward to seeing you at the many eastern Rallys this year Doug!









-Sam


----------



## Brian

Vern and Kathy,

Thanks for getting this ole train a rollin!

Your family will be in our prayers.

Doug, welcome to the wheelhouse!

Brian, Bonnie, Erin, and Rachel


----------



## Thor

Vern

Thanks a tonne for getting this site up and running. It is truely one the greatest forums out on the web.
















Doug

You have a huge responsibility taking this site over. I know you will make the site even better. Now that you are the big kahuna I better serve you breakfest























All the very best my friend, you will do an amazing job keeping this site going.....Congrats!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon

...you guys are a little slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## skippershe

Thor said:


> Now that you are the big kahuna I better serve you breakfest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Yes, and you are going to look awfully sweet in that French Maid outfit


----------



## skippershe

NDJollyMon said:


> ...you guys are a little slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


lol, no kidding


----------



## wolfwood

NDJollyMon said:


> ...you guys are a little slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


THANK YOU, Jolly! I was feeling a bit like I was in a time warp


----------



## H2oSprayer

wolfwood said:


> ...you guys are a little slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


THANK YOU, Jolly! I was feeling a bit like I was in a time warp








[/quote]

I was thinking I set the wrong time in my:


----------



## 3LEES

I thought there might have been a disruption in the space time continuum.










Chekov: "Course heading, Captain?"

Kirk: "Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning."


----------



## wolfwood

3LEES said:


> Kirk: "Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning."


*
ON TO NEVER NEVER LAND !!!
*


----------



## camping479

doug owns outbackers now!?!?


----------



## GarethsDad

camping479 said:


> doug owns outbackers now!?!?


Yup since Dec 28 2006, 05:29 PM . Or just over a year. James


----------



## tdvffjohn

camping479 said:


> doug owns outbackers now!?!?


That might explain why Vern hasn t answered my mod questions.

Speaking off and maybe a little hijack but has anyone heard from Vern lately? How are they doing.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> Speaking off and maybe a little hijack but has anyone heard from Vern lately? How are they doing.


Last time I talked to him (late summer?), they were doing great, and heading back down to Mexico for more fun in the sun!

That reminds me... Vern sent me a picture of his last trip down to Cancun, and asked that I post it for Pete once the weather turned cold. Is it cold in ND yet, Pete?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

It was only about -15 F last night. Warmed up to 2 now. Post away.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I d say thats cold enuf


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> It was only about -15 F last night. Warmed up to 2 now. Post away.


That would cripple this part of the country. We wouldn't have the slightest idea how to deal with temps that low.


----------

